# Can we lose our salvation?



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Why yes we can...


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*What does the Bible say about this?*

Read the Gods Word, ask the Holy Spirit to guide your reading and understanding - once saved always saved?

Try blaspheming that spirit or just renounce your salvation intentionally and follow Lucifer, same results

Salvation is a GIFT, you can give it back - the book says work out your Salvation, even remain faithful to your end.

Faith is active , it requires WORK, Salvation was covered and victory over death when Christ died for those who would choose to follow him - None of his disciples were commanded they chose God. None of us are commanded today we chose God as he reaches out his hand in love.

Salvation is also a work in progress, hopefully in your life you are granted wisdom as you seek Gods face -

We fall down we get up - Lucifer accuses Christians to make us weak - he already has those who won't follow Christ, we fight against an implacable enemy, our ONLY hope lies in Christ Jesus.

Once saved , fire insurance is granted? Read Gods word and let your Spirit speak in truth - sometimes that nagging doubt is there for a reason, sometimes its an attack by Lucifer - But God will tell and speak to your Spirit who in turn will not give you rest if you are not sure. Nail it down for NONE of us are granted tomorrow !!!


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

This is a lie so that many Christians will be satisfied with "dead faith." And they could always refer back to the day when they once said a prayer. Never mind that their life has no resemblance of being Christ-like. It's time we wake up church. The great deceiver has come in and done much damage with false teachings.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*Dogma*

IF you truly have given your life to Christ - the gate of hell cannot prevail - it is disturbing that Followers of Christ, believe they can get dunked and live like hell - the real litmus test of your salvation is that you cannot rest when you do sin - If you can continue in sin, and it does not bother you, drive you to confession - then I would have to question that fire insurance and would hope one would examine their walk with God.

But , But WHAT will people think? They saw me baptized, I've been sitting in this church pew regularly for 40 years , I am a deacon or elder, I am a counselor, I am the Pastor

God says "Depart from me , I never knew you !!!


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

TrueblueTexican said:


> IF you truly have given your life to Christ - the gate of hell cannot prevail - it is disturbing that Followers of Christ, believe they can get dunked and live like hell - the real litmus test of your salvation is that you cannot rest when you do sin - If you can continue in sin, and it does not bother you, drive you to confession - then I would have to question that fire insurance and would hope one would examine their walk with God.
> 
> But , But WHAT will people think? They saw me baptized, I've been sitting in this church pew regularly for 40 years , I am a deacon or elder, I am a counselor, I am the Pastor
> 
> God says "Depart from me , I never knew you !!!


TrueblueTexican, very well said.
If you have truly given your life to Christ, you can not lose your salvation. For those that don't truly have a relationship with Christ, you never had eternal life. By going to church, reading the Bible, praying,........ does not give you eternal life. You must truly trust Christ as your Lord and Savior.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

tennisplayer2 said:


> If you have truly given your life to Christ, you can not lose your salvation.


If that is so, then why does the bible say that names may be blotted out of the book of life?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Certain scriptures can be used to defend "once saved, always saved" and other scriptures can be used to defend the belief of possibly loosing one's salvations. I don't know the answer, but I'm choosing to live like I can loose it. It keeps me on my toes to always follow Him by reading the bible and praying daily. 

Now when my time on earth is done, there is now way I'm going to try to impress Him with my "good deeds" because they are as filthy rags to Him. However, I will humbly go to him trusting in Jesus Alone for my salvation.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Sorry TrueBlue, but I wouldn't call what Jesus Christ did for us as providing us with fire insurance.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

You can absolutely lose your salvation. There is no such thing as once saved alway saved. The race for life is a race of endurance. He that endures to the end, may be saved.


----------

